# Dieses Jahr viele Kreuzspinnen?



## Zermalmer (2. Okt. 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

Mein Garten erlebt generell grade einen sehr großen Wandel (werde demnächst in meinem Teichthread drüber berichten)

Generell ist mir aber aufgefallen, das Aktuell richtig viele Kreuzspinnen unterwegs sind.

Im Vorgarten (2x8m) hab ich heute die 2. ausgemacht.

Im Garten selber und am Teich habe ich mindestens 6 Stück gefunden....
Die meisten sind Gartenkreuzspinnen, aber ich hatte auch ein Exemplar in Schwarz... muss mal gucken ob das Foto was geworden ist.

Klar, die nutzen nun die letzten schönen Tage, um sich mit Futter zu versorgen.

Aber so intensiv habe ich das lange nicht mehr registriert.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dieses Jahr viele Kreuzspinnen?*

Hi Andreas,

das ist normal das Kreuzspinnen im Herbst noch so gehäuft zu sehen sind. Stopfen sich halt noch mal vor dem Winter mit Insekten voll und sind auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen noch aktiv wärend viele andere __ Spinnen, wie die Winkelspinnen in den Hausecken, sich so langsam in Winterverstecke (hab nun alle 2-3 Tage welche im der Wohnung:beten, darunter ab und an welche von halber Tarantelgröße) verziehen

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dieses Jahr viele Kreuzspinnen?*

Hi,

2 im Vorgarten, 6 im Garten - das nennst Du viel? Allein vorm Schlafzimmerfenster haben wir zur Zeit 8 Stück in verschiedenen Größen hängen. Und da sind wir ganz froh drüber, wenn man sich die Horden von Mücken anschaut....


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dieses Jahr viele Kreuzspinnen?*

Hallo Frank,
mir is schon klar, das die kleinen nun jede Gelegenheit nutzen sich noch mit Nahrung zu versorgen.

Vielleicht war ich auch letztes Jahr unaufmerksamer, oder die bisherige Gartengestaltung bietet für sie neue (offensichtlichere) Möglichkeiten... 
Im Gegensatz zu letztem Herbst habe ich trotzdem gut die doppelte Menge an Kreuzspinnen ausgemacht... so zumindest mein Eindruck.

Vielleicht ist auch das sichtbarere Treiben auf die Sonnentage zurück zu führen.

Ich habe eine direkt am Teich und eine bei der Terasse ... beide lassen sich sehr schön beobachten.
Mal morgen die Kamera meiner Eltern 'mopsen' und gucken ob ich nicht ein paar schöne Aufnahmen hinbekomme.


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dieses Jahr viele Kreuzspinnen?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> 2 im Vorgarten, 6 im Garten - das nennst Du viel? Allein vorm Schlafzimmerfenster haben wir zur Zeit 8 Stück in verschiedenen Größen hängen. Und da sind wir ganz froh drüber, wenn man sich die Horden von Mücken anschaut....


Hallo Christine,
klar...8 nur vor einem Fenster...da kann ich einpacken 

Ich berichte hier halt von den wenigen, die ihre größeren Netze spannen und richtig offensichtlich zu sehen sind.
Generell muss ich ja davon ausgehen, dass ich wesentlich mehr habe, die mir halt nur noch nicht begegnet sind


----------



## Digicat (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dieses Jahr viele Kreuzspinnen?*

Servus Andreas

Ich habe heuer nur eine, maximal 2 __ Spinnen gesehen und das waren keine Kreuzspinnen 

Auch jetzt im "Goldenen" Herbst keinerlei Vermehrung ... bin wirklich überrascht ...

Hätte mir ja endlich eine __ Wespenspinne gewünscht ... aber keine zeigte sich ...

Vielleicht liegts an den Rotschwänzchen oder an den vielen Meisen, die beim Brutaufziehen ja auch eiweißreiche Kost bevorzugen ...


----------



## Nori (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dieses Jahr viele Kreuzspinnen?*

Ich denke das ist regional bedingt - am Teich in Oberfranken hab ich heuer vielleicht 2-3 Stück gesehen - hier in Oberbayern sind es hunderte im meinem Garten.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Patrick K (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dieses Jahr viele Kreuzspinnen?*

Morsche (Guten Morgen)
Bei uns in der Vorderpfalz, sind es dieses Jahr, rund ums Haus, auch wesendlich mehr (mindestens dreißig Stück    ) Kreuzspinnen als die letzten Jahre.
Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## rabe62 (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dieses Jahr viele Kreuzspinnen?*

Hi,

ich hab keine! auf 450qm Garten. Ich hoffe aber es liegt daran, das mein Vorbesitzer nur 400qm Rasen hatte. Der neu angelegte Garten braucht bestimmt etwas Zeit bis auch andere Insekten als Mücken und __ Libellen einwandern.


----------



## Digicat (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dieses Jahr viele Kreuzspinnen?*

Servus Ralf

Ich habe gar keinen Rasen ... nur viele "Wildkräuter" ...

Demnach müßte ich Massen an __ Spinnen haben


----------



## rabe62 (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dieses Jahr viele Kreuzspinnen?*

Hallo Helmut,

tja, die Natur überrascht uns immer wieder 
Eine __ Wespenspinne hatte ich bisher nur einmal in meinem alten Garten als ich konsequent ein ganzes Jahr den Rasen nicht gemäht hatte. Ob es daran lag weiss ich natürlich auch nicht. Sind aber herrliche Tierchen.


----------



## Digicat (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dieses Jahr viele Kreuzspinnen?*

Danke Ralf für die herrlichen Bilder 

Was soll ich Dir sagen ... mein Garten ist eine "Wildkraut-Hölle" ... es darf alles wachsen wie es kommt  ...es findet sich sehr viel Getier ein ... aber __ Spinnen sind mangelware ...
obwohl Süßgräser mit Blütenhalmen von 1 - 1,2m sich fantastisch im Wind wiegen ...  auch Skabiosen, __ Disteln, __ Winden, etc. vorhanden sind ... 

Hier die eine Spinne von den zweien, die sich mir zeigte


----------



## karl_heinz (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dieses Jahr viele Kreuzspinnen?*

Hallo,

ich habe auch einige zu bieten. Diese ist ganz besonders "fett"!!!

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Nori (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dieses Jahr viele Kreuzspinnen?*

Ich hab im Vorgarten einen Mammutbaum stehen (der ist mittlerweile auch schon ca. 10 m hoch) - darin sind mehrere Netze in jeder Astreihe gespannt.
Die Wespenspinnen hatte ich die letzten Jahre zu Hauff - heuer hab ich noch gar keine gesehen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Digicat (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dieses Jahr viele Kreuzspinnen?*

Servus Nori

Danke für deine Beobachtungen bezüglich der Wespenspinnen, deckt sich mit den meinen ... die Wespenspinnen sind sehr schöne __ Spinnen ... 

Hier nochmal die von vorhin, mit dem Umfeld der Spinne ... sie saß in einer Distel
   
man beachte die Bisswerkzeuge ... uaaaa ... gruselig


----------



## grille (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Dieses Jahr viele Kreuzspinnen?*

Guten Abend zusammen!

Finde ich ganz interessant die unterschiedlichen Vorkommen dieser beiden __ Spinnen.
Bei uns waren(sind) heuer viel mehr von den beiden Arten aufgetaucht,obwohl im Garten kaum was verändert.
Im Augenblick sind die Gartenkreuzspinnen sehr gefäßig.
LG grille


----------

